# Good length of time for bow blind?



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

What is a good length of time for a pop up bow blind to be in place for the deer to start ignoring it? Tried this weekend (6 hunts) but was unsuccessful as I was on a gun shooters ranch. Saw plenty of deer but everytime I had one close to in range they would spook and I couldn't ever let one rip. I knew it probably wasn't goin to work but I tried anyway. 

Had on a ton of cover spray but scent may have been an issue also.


----------



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

There is no good answer to your question, IMO. I have popped them up, brushed em in and killed an hour later. I have also had the same deer spook at them all season. If I am going to hunting a place long term, I put them up late summer. For short term hunting, I try to keep them as natural looking as possible by properly brushing them.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Please delete


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

August is when we put our popups out. Also if you put a popup out to stay for the season make sure that you paint the outside of the shooting windows black so that the deer get used to seeing just a black hole.

That way when you're inside hunting with the window open all they see is the same black hole.

Good luck.

TH


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hunt evening....then morning.....then move for the next evening. That's what I do for ground or climber. I don't want them to know they are being hunted. As soon as they find the smell and I'm gone they dismiss it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Not a fan of them, put one up for my son in mid August 40yrds from feeder, the ONLY pics we got were at night and very few at that. Had another feeder at same stand location but down lane 125yrds from box stand, had deer along with several bucks show up on cam within a cpl days. Mid Oct still very little activity at feeder by popup, they were not leaving a grain of corn under other feeder. We took popup down and put a Summit on a tree by the other feeder, son had deer all over him the first time up a tree.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Weird wet dreams...my popup isn't even brushed in and the deer don't mind it at all. 

Don't think scent is a big deal on my place. We fill a feeder, our scent is everywhere and cameras show deer eating the corn 10 minutes after we left lol.

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Sitting in one now. In a perfect world I put them up 4 to 6 weeks ahead. But I will throw one up in a good spot with lots of cover, brush it in and hunt it right away. I am a big fan of them and have easily killed over a hundred animals from them. Maybe twice that many


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

*Pop Up*

Stick with it. We use them all the time and have had great luck. If you set one up,,,,,and the deer don't like it. Sometimes we move it just a little,,like 40 feet or so and they act like it is not there. Make sure the sun does not shine in on you and keep it as blacked out as possible. 
We took a 151 management 8 out of one that we just put up. Best of Luck


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thx for the input guys. The bow blind experience I had previously was from permanent set ups. And this most recent trip was me tryin to bow hunt a gun ranch that is heavily hunted due to their management requirements. I'm goin back and going to use these tips. Thanks again


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Here are a couple of more tips for you.

Find a natural "cubby" hole where your blind fits in.

It needs to be in shade if at all possible, I don't care about the camo pattern on the material, sun light looks unnatural.

Do not cut your brush in material from right around your blind, you will be changing the area even more, and adding disturbance and scent. Go a few hundred yards at least and then haul it to your blind.

They do not keep your scent in, you still need to play the wind.

Know that if you are facing the setting or rising sun, mesh will be almost impossible to see through.

Do not have windows open behind you, where the animals can see through the blind.

Do not shoot mechanical heads through mesh.

Only open the windows you need, as the darker inside the better.

Make sure you can shoot easily out of the widows, as in they are not to tall or to short for your chair.

Tie or anchor them down well, so they don't flap and get noisy in windy conditions.

Clean out the floor, so you can move your feet without making noise.

If you don't like shooting through mesh, cut a softball size hole (or a little bigger) in the mesh to shoot through.

Make sure your blind is big enough to suit you. I shoot traditional so I need a tall one.

Have a comfortable, and especailly quiet chair.

Know where your shot is, I don't know how many times I have thrown out some hand corn...and then climbed into the blind and realized it is not in the perfect shooting lane.

If I am expecting livestock, like goats, or something to come by and eat all my corn, I often keep a little corn back to rebait if it is all eaten before dark. I try and throw it out my shooting window to avoid getting out of the blind.

I often take a paperback book, snacks, drinks, pee bottle, and recently a heater buddy for really cold days. I hunt better and longer when I am comfortable.

That is all I can think of off the top of my head. Best of luck on your next hunt.

Mark


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Here are a couple of examples. We were trying to get on a big 10 pt. My daughter was in a short tripod in South Texas, but with so many deer around, every time she tried to move to draw her bow, a deer would peg her.

I put a tent blind up in a good natural spot. You can see the blind just lto her left. You can see the small shooting window in the fork of the limbs. If you look in the upper left you can see where light is glowing on a small part of the blind that is not in shade.

Anyway, she got a 10 yard shot and killed the big buck a week after I put up the blind. We could only hunt weekends. This is our family biggest buck to date.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Deer don't mind popups much. 

Super buck your daughter shot Chunky.

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That is one funny pic. That is a cull deer on every level.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ha ya I saw that pic on Roy's page the other day. Pretty funny


----------

